
Voyage into the World of Serverless – with a 135-year-old Shipping Company - adjohn
https://read.iopipe.com/voyage-into-the-world-of-serverless-computing-with-a-135-year-old-shipping-company-4a8380b90bf3
======
fastfiveoh
These are always great reads. Its good to see larger companies becoming more
flexible from their old architectures and embracing the new tech. Serverless
and Lambda are invaluable for us!

